# civil service list



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

if your ranked 7 on the list in your town and your a non-vet/resident do you still have pref. over the vet/non resident that is ranked 20 on the list? i know its probably been brought up before


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Of course you do. You're #7, he's #20. Last time I checked my math, 7 comes before 20.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

i just assume the non-resident vets still have a higher score and would be more likely to get called then then someone ranked 7 or 8 and with a lower score


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

countryboy said:


> i just assume the non-resident vets still have a higher score and would be more likely to get called then then someone ranked 7 or 8 and with a lower score


Check out this link--http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal&&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&L2=Guides+%26+Publications&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_publications_certificationorderoflists&csid=Ehrd

It gives the order in which you're placed on the list. Residents are above non-residents. That means if you're a resident and you get a 70 and he's a non-resident and he gets a 100, you are ahead of him on the list.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

its not the first time i took the exam, but its the first time i looked my score up online, and i'm just trying to figure out if i have a shot or not. i didnt score that high (89) but i'm still ranked pretty well in my town ....so my next question would be does the score you have make a difference on the hiring process or is it how well you do on your interview?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

You need the score to get in the door.......:doze:


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

:up_yours:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

USMCMP,

The kids new and just wants some help, cut him some slack. You didn't always know EVERYTHING, well maybe you did you were a MARINE! LOL... Help him, don't make him feel stupid.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

DODK911 said:


> USMCMP,
> 
> The kids new and just wants some help, cut him some slack. You didn't always know EVERYTHING, well maybe you did you were a MARINE! LOL... Help him, don't make him feel stupid.


:dito: ...


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys i appreciate the support


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

The list will get you in the door. When your town for example says they want to hire 4 people. They contact HRD and HRD sends out cards to numbers 1-9. The dept will interview 1-9. If all the people are the same, then 1-4 will be hired, and 5-9 will go stay on the list.

No I'm not getting into the whole, getting passed over, political crap, and all this. I'm just giving a general if everything went by the law example.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

your just a knob=D>....coming from a family of marines with a brother whos been over to afganastan once and iraq twice...i know that MP's are just ball busters with big egos....i have ZERO respect for vets like yourself. because the only people you do look after is YOURSELF. so stop hidding behind your keyboard and shut up if you have nothing intelligent to say buddy!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ooohhh this outta be good


----------



## SFC_MP (Nov 30, 2005)

Usually when I do a search on a subject I get 10,000 messages with people saying do a damn search dumbass...

I see its the same here ...

I am number 2 on my towns list but I am listed as 4 ??? There are two guys at the top of the list that are non residents with a code under vetran status it says 534 Civilian ??? Anyone know what that one is ??


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*On this site its not a good idea to:*


> i know that MP's are just ball busters with big egos


*1.)Insult MP's.*
Especially Marine MP's. when u make a generalization like that you are insulting ALL Marines including your brother. It doesn't matter if your brother brought back the head of Osama on pike-> u haven't earned the right to insult vets, marines the military or military MP's.



> i have ZERO respect for vets like yourself


*2.) Insult Veterans*
Until u pick up a weapon and stand a post-> take ur lack of respect for my brothers and sisters in arms and STFU! if you don't like USMCMP5811 cuz he hurt ur feelings then fine, but u might not wanna insult the Military, the MP corp and veterans. tread lightly hero


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

USMCMP,

Im sorry Bro for getting on your case about giving this kid crap the other day, because this kid is just an A*S Hole!!!!! Hey CountryBOY I am a Police Officer and a VET, Im all about fun and games and cutting people breaks like I tried to do the other day for you by sticking up to USMC, but when you SH*T on my brothers and sisters like you did; you get NO RESPECT from me and Im sure noone else in here. Have fun trying to get help from anybody else on this site and go pound sand you Sh*tbag!!!!!

USMC & EOD: Semper Fi


----------

